# goat tossing head?



## mamainthewoods (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a nubian doe, will be 2 in May. I bought her at 6 weeks old. She was very sick when little,(I fed her wrong) and I almost lost her, but she pulled through. She was raised on a bottle for CAE prevention. She has grown very slowly(i believe due to being sick when little) so I am not planning on breeding her until this coming fall.
She has always tossed her head around occasionaly. Reminds me of someone trying to get water out of their ears. I read about it being associated with CAE? She doesn't seem to have any other unusual symptoms. She seems a little timid, kind of low in the herd pecking order. Anyone know why she does this head toss thing?
Thanks!


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

mamainthewoods said:


> I have a nubian doe, will be 2 in May. I bought her at 6 weeks old. She was very sick when little,(I fed her wrong) and I almost lost her, but she pulled through. She was raised on a bottle for CAE prevention. She has grown very slowly(i believe due to being sick when little) so I am not planning on breeding her until this coming fall.
> She has always tossed her head around occasionaly. Reminds me of someone trying to get water out of their ears. I read about it being associated with CAE? She doesn't seem to have any other unusual symptoms. She seems a little timid, kind of low in the herd pecking order. Anyone know why she does this head toss thing?
> Thanks!


All our oberhaslis (low on the pecking order) have done this. We have put it down to just a breed or a genetic thing. Course, on ours, wouldn't say they tossed - more stretched. We have had them for about a year. Will be interested in your responses - but - based on what we saw - if it is the same thing - not something to worry about.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I had a Nubian that we called Helicopter Head. Scared me to death for a week or so. I was convinced she had Goat Polio or something. She would rotate her head WAY around so she was looking at the sky and back to the original position.

It was just her habit.


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I had a Nubian that we called Helicopter Head. Scared me to death for a week or so. I was convinced she had Goat Polio or something. She would rotate her head WAY around so she was looking at the sky and back to the original position.
> 
> It was just her habit.


Yeah. This is *exactly* what we saw. Press the "like" button here.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

I have a kid from 2010 that rolls her head. She had pneumonia and I feel like she had a stiff neck, shoulder from it and started to stretch her head, neck around from that and it turned into a habit. 
She is also a buckskin color and has a sister from 2009 who is the same color as her and I went to see her after I sold her, she was about a year old, and she had developed the same habit. I sold her at 5 mos. old and she didn't have the habit with me. Just these two, who are the same color, of all my kids. I manage them with every thing and more, a goat should have, so know it isn't nuitritional. 
They're mini LaManchas. These two sisters, one has ears and the other doesn't.
They also have some Overhasli in them


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I had a Nubian that we called Helicopter Head. Scared me to death for a week or so. I was convinced she had Goat Polio or something. She would rotate her head WAY around so she was looking at the sky and back to the original position.


I have a ND wether that does this and it nearly gave me a heart attack at first, too.

I can't help but think he's trying to scratch his back and forgets he doesn't have horns


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Our doe has done this since we've had her. We call it whirly head. At first I thought she just wanted to look at the sky or into the trees, or something, then I thought it was a mineral deficiency, but we've always kept mineral for them and none of the others did this. Lately though, her kids (now 8-9 months) have all three started it up too. Genetic? Catchy habit? Not sure, but they're healthy in every other way.

They all have helicopter ears. Maybe they're just revving up the propellers.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

Hmm, there's myotonic goats why not helicoper goats. Could be a new line.:happy:


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

LFRJ said:


> Maybe they're just revving up the propellers.


LOL! The mental picture in my head is hilarious


----------

